# Chicks in winter



## jenpayne (Oct 26, 2012)

So maybe I was nuts, but in October I ordered 4 Black Copper Marans for November delivery. I had originally planned to keep them in the somewhat insulated garage, but could t get the temp up enough. They are currently in my basement. Well, they are now 3 weeks old and getting huge. What to do? They can't stay in the basement... And I don't know about the garage. Is there something I can put in the garage to put them in?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

put a coop in the garage.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

You can get one of those metal kennels with the tray at the bottom for the time being. We have 2 in the basement for our rabbits to stay in for the winter months. They are big enough for a litter box, a cat bed and food dish.


----------



## jenpayne (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you mean to keep in the basement? They are in a rabbit cage now, although it is not as big as what you were talking about.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

We kept our brown Cochin in one for awhile till she grew her feathers back. The young roosters were doing a number on her.


----------

